
Forbes starts blocking ad-block users - trothamel
http://digiday.com/publishers/forbes-ad-blocking/
======
keehun
It may have something to do with blocking flash and ad-block. I use uBlock
origin and also disable all Flash. I am sent in an endless loop of the Forbes
"Welcome" page.

------
executesorder66
I get no such message. And I am using uBlock Origin.

